# Digestive resistant starches (rhino rants)



## 3ddd (Mar 5, 2018)

So I've heard stan mention this before , that cooking, cooling and reheating rice makes roughly half the crabs indigestible. In the video he goes as far as to say never reheat rice. Between him and Chris Kresser saying the same thing on the joe rogan podcast, I believe there's gotta be some truth to it. So what do you guys think , does it even matter?  Trying to figure if there's a better way to prep meals for work .  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rY6dha_MSYA


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 5, 2018)

If you use a pressure cooker im pretty sure it converts non digestive starches...heres an article on potatoes looking for something on rice.

https://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooker-potato-nutrition/


----------



## stanley (Mar 5, 2018)

iam on the baby rice now take it everywhere add water stir and eat, boom!


----------



## Joliver (Mar 6, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## 3ddd (Mar 6, 2018)

Stan, I can't imagine that tastes even decent...  right?

Thanks for the link robdjents ,  that's interesting.  Probably going to get a pressure cooker now.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 6, 2018)

I started cooking brown rice, jasmine rice, and sweet potato in the pressure cooker years ago.  It shaves cooking time and tastes pretty good both fresh and reheated when meal prepping, which I need to get back into...


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 6, 2018)

3ddd said:


> Stan, I can't imagine that tastes even decent...  right?
> 
> Thanks for the link robdjents ,  that's interesting.  Probably going to get a pressure cooker now.



I recommend the instant pot...electronic pressure cooker...I think I did an entire roast in I wanna say 40 mins give or take.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 6, 2018)

Joliver said:


> Welcome....



Lol......Where am I?


----------



## stanley (Mar 6, 2018)

3ddd said:


> Stan, I can't imagine that tastes even decent...  right?
> 
> Thanks for the link robdjents ,  that's interesting.  Probably going to get a pressure cooker now.


bro it tastes amazing.its rice for babys.try it when your sick of plain old rice.baby rice digests super quick and is loaded in carbs.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 6, 2018)

I refuse to dedicate 10mins to a non-entertaining Youtube video but if Stan did claim that it makes "roughly half" the carbs indigestible then he needs to provide evidence for that. Otherwise, I call bullshit. 
Based on the data I've seen, I seriously doubt focusing on this shit is going to make much of a difference to...well...anything. 

Resistant starch is a good thing. Massive benefits for gut microbiome, can lower blood glucose, enhances fat oxidation, acts as a prebiotic etc. It is not something you should be actively trying to avoid.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 6, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## 3ddd (Mar 6, 2018)

Great post and link zilla. Thanks.


----------

